# 88 MPH Bay Boat !! Anyone ever seen an SCB 22' Topcat?



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

www.simmonscustomboats.net

22 foot, 8 foot beam,300HP wow!!!!!!!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Bad ass lookin boat. Were are the seatbelts?


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

It needs a tower.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i think i want one, what is the $$$$$?


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I think they are around $50k 

I wonder if Breeze Fabricators could come up with a badass T-Top for it???????????


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Ive seen a few on ebay from time to time pretty sweet!!!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

2007= $39,900

http://www.boattrader.com/search-results/NewOrUsed-any/Type-any/Zip-36608/Radius-any/Make-simmons/Length-20,25/Sort%2DLengthESC/


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats one sweet rig !! Whats the draft on that bad boy and where would you mount the flounder lights :letsdrink


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

SCB says they draft 10" but, the boat can run on plane with the prop above the bottom of the hull because of the tunnel and the jackplate.....


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

mine probably won't do 88mph but my mechanic says she should do 65 with the 115 merc & 21 pitch prop.She has a semi tunnel underneath.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

If your mechanic is telling you it's okay to mount a 115 on that you need to get a new mechanic.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *bonita dan (10/22/2008)*Bad ass lookin boat. Were are the seatbelts?


Seat Belts???? What he needs is a Martin Baker Zero-Zero ejection seat.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *truklodyte (10/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let your mechanic test it first - By Himself! oke


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Forget the seatbelts, where's the ejection seat!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *ted-hurst (10/23/2008)*Forget the seatbelts, where's the ejection seat!


Hit a good sized wave and you find out.:banghead


----------

